# mn trappers association meeting



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

the mn trappers association spring meeting for district 5 will be held tomorrow at johnson fur south of willmar on highway 71 meeting starts at 10:00 and lunch is provided at 12:00 hope to see you there


----------



## falconryman (Jan 31, 2007)

where is that i am looking to meet you guys (like town place). i live in buffalo mn. and what do you do at them things.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

it was a ways away from you but we talk about current trapping topics the fur report theres furhandling demos theres a little bit of everything


----------



## falconryman (Jan 31, 2007)

bummer i missed it but theres a next time.


----------

